# The 3x3 Domino example solve Game!



## ray5 (Dec 19, 2021)

This thread is for example solves for scrambles that use half turns (R2, L2, F2, B2) except for the U and D moves. This is related Domino reduction from FMC. Try to solve using the restricted moves as well, except for the PLL alg at the end. In cstimer LxMxN > 2x3x3 Domino scrambles can be used. It should be solved with (R2, L2, F2, B2, U, D) moves as well, except for the PLL part can use anything.

First: U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U F2

R2 B2 F2 U // red-white block
R2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 // orange-white block
x2
(R2 U2 R2 F2)2' // 3cycle
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // Ub

(32h)

Next: U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 30, 2021)

F2 U' R2 U // Corners
B2 * U' B2 R2 F2 // 3e
* = B2 R' L U2 R L' // Done

Final Solution: F2 U' R2 U R' L U2 R L' U' B2 R2 F2 (13)

Also @ray5, your last two lines is the same as U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U. Just 9 moves instead of 20. There's a basic 5e algorithm that goes (R2 F2 R2 U)x2, it can be very useful. 

Next: R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 30, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2


I can't solve from DR for the life of me, so any tips would be appreciated but here we go:
L2 D L2 D L2 // Sort corners
M2 D M2 D' S D2 S' // Sort edges
// Belt happens to be solved so that's nice
D' R2 U R2 U' D' R2 D R2 // CP
S2 U S2 U2 M' U2 M' D M2 D' // EP
// 31 STM


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I can't solve from DR for the life of me, so any tips would be appreciated but here we go:
> L2 D L2 D L2 // Sort corners
> M2 D M2 D' S D2 S' // Sort edges
> // Belt happens to be solved so that's nice
> ...


no next so @WoowyBaby's scramble

38 STM
U' L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 //222
L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 //223
U2 L2 U L2 U F' B L2 F B' //F2L
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' U //PLL

yeah. no, I'm bad at DR

Next: L2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 6, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> no next so @WoowyBaby's scramble
> 
> 38 STM
> U' L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 //222
> ...


R2 D' L2 F2 U' D' F2 D F2 // Corners
S2 U' M U2 M' D2 S D2 S' // Some edges
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 M2 S M2 S' D // Finish

Solution (cancelled some stuff together):
R2 D' L2 F2 U' D' F2 D f2 U' M U2 M' D2 S D2 S' L2 U2 L2 U2 l2 S M2 S' D // 26 STM

Next: L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2


----------



## Silky (Jul 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> R2 D' L2 F2 U' D' F2 D F2 // Corners
> S2 U' M U2 M' D2 S D2 S' // Some edges
> L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 M2 S M2 S' D // Finish
> 
> ...



M2 ( U D' ) S2 ( z2 y ) U' R2 U' R2 U R2 D // 1x2x3 (10/10)
R2 ( U2 D' ) R2 U R2 U' R2 ( U D ) R2 // 6CP (9/19)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R ( U' D' ) // L5EP (12/31)

Next: U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U


----------

